# Break off Sinkers



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

A question for those bottom fishermen that fish near rocky bottoms, IRI, OC inlet etc.

Has anyone ever used a break away sinker. I saw a picture of one in a book this weekend.

Instead of using a standard molded sinker, the article suggested using a barrel sinker that is threaded onto a piece of line and held in place with a split shot. This way if the sinker gets snagged and you have a big fish, the split shot comes off and you are out a $.40 piece of lead instead of an entire rig.

Thx,

Jeff


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Breakaway sinkers*

This past fall, I experimented w/ attaching my sinkers to my bottom rigs w/ looped segments of 4lb test.

Tied a loop of 4lb w/ a double overhand knot -- looped it onto the bottom rig's bottom loop and then looped it onto the weight.

The doubled portion of 4lb let me cast w/o a problem and broke free when it needed to.

Ex


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Be Careful*

I hear you, but I am afraid that the power casts will still break the 4 pound test line with the sinker flying out of control. Remember all the pros and cons of discussing the shockleader


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Agreed GC*

This is for when doing gentle overhand casts of 1 to 3 oz.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*I Keep Forgetting the Overhead Casts*

I don't want all of you to get the impression that I always use power casts. When live-lining, believe me, I lob it, not give the gunho cast.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*It Comes Full Circle*

It may be advantegous to use 80 pound test braid and 100 pound shockleader while fishing at SPSP. As Big Rad explained not too long ago while we were arguing about using heavy braid vs light braid, he could bring in all his snags whereas I had to break mine off.  

But still....


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*I use Rubber Bands*

Hey Green Cart,

I use heavy thick rubber bands, and you can still cast up to 4 oz pretty hard. I use my hemostats to shove the band though the sinker. then use a slipknot to attach it, then attach to the Snap with a Slip knot.,..or Visa Versa

I fish alot of RipRap for Togs in OC, MD and the RUbberband saves the rigs. But I have started using Sparkplugs instead of lead, saves a crap load of money. I have a mechanic buddy that saves them for me in a bucket..   The Thinner plugs way abou 2 to 2.5 oz.s and the larger plugs 3 to 3.5 oz.s. I also, will use inline trolling sinkers and Pencil Sinkers they seem to get hungup a lot less. 

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Oh No*

Not the dredded braid vs mono thing again.

Just kidding.

That is one reason why I like using heavier test line. Granted you cant cast as far, but something is to be said when you have a snag and can pull your way out of it and retrieve some one else's rig. Nothing like knowing that yours was "better" plus you get a few free hooks and sinkers.

Does Power pro count as a braided line? I guess it meets the definitions.


----------



## raxarsr (Mar 7, 2005)

*break off sinkers*

hi.i'm new here,,,,,,but i think i can help out.......i fish iri a fair amount....and i've found inline sinkers to be the best......the tend to slip thru the rocks easier...........i fish to a lot from off the rocks.......and i dont lose near the tackle i used to..........i tie the small end on my running line........an 18 inch leader to the thick end...then a circle hook....catch plenty of tog.........and dont lose many rigs............i stil lose some.........but not like before


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Yes Jef*

Power Pro Counts As Braided, And To Me It's The Best Chit Out There. Pound For Pound,i Use 6lb Mono And 65lb Power Pro Shock. And I Have Had No Problems With Snags. I Throw 5-8oz Of Lead With Ez.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*disc sinkers*

Today Shaggy mentioned using the round coin shaped disc sinkers when fishing around rocks and other snags (if i remember correctly).

I guess this would be the preferred sinker for bottom fishing at IRI in addition to inline sinkers. I have always wondered why the sinker was drawn round in sketches of tog rigs. guess that xplains that.

any opinions. or experiences.

Thx

Jeff


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*In line sinkers for fishing IRI*

As mentioned, I too use in line sinkers for fishing the inlet. When fishing bucktails, I tie a 3' length of 50 lb test mono leader material behind the inline sinker. I tie my bucktail/worm combo to the leader material usually via a non-slip loop know. This allow maximum action of the bucktail.

In line sinkers - Usually 1-2 oz depending on current

Bucktail - 1/2 oz with white/yellow curly tail worm

Sandcrab

I use the same inline sinker setup to drift strips of cut bait for trout in the inlet...

Sandcrab


----------

